# HCL Leaptops



## speedyguy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi this querry is regarding those hcl leaptops we hear nwadays...im looking for a low budget lap wit centrino duo...got thru this hcl offering 100 gb sata...1.6 ghz centrino core duo wit 512 ddr2 n a very kool cnfg at 44k in blore....so i find this best suitin for me (studin)....only thing i doubt is dats its a bit too cheap 2 believe..others like hp lenovo etc wud cost mopre thn 60k at this cnfg....so is there any issue for this...plz rep soon im finalising this shortly...can i go for this?

thanx
Enjoy~!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 24, 2007)

U cant compare it to something like lenovo but yes they are good in their own league


----------



## shantanu (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah HCL is good but not the best as dell or lenovo or apple etc.


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 24, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> dell or lenovo or *apple *etc.


 
he is abt to finalise and option of "apple" is of no sense...

don'nt go for price...choose Dell.. Dell inspiration 650 is an good option to suit ur need..
it will cost u arround 43k...


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 27, 2007)

is dell offering d same at close 2 dat price coz im not ready 2 spend more than anything like 45k...n i need centrino duo n better cnfg like hcl offering...wats d cnfg of dell at 43k price tag or any other option...
ps: i dunno wat we call it but hcl clarity was really amazing wit some tech i dun ren wat? twas like crystal...

thanx 
Enjoy~!


----------



## csczero (Jan 27, 2007)

If  U wanna use HCL for not more than a Year then go for it  HCL ROCKS


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

check out the 9912 or something leaptop


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 18, 2007)

hi as told i checkd out...dell 640 is gud for 43k...almost same cnfg as hcl...so hv 2 finalise btwn dell n hcl...only thing dell lags is is comin wit 80gb hdd...hcl providing 100gb.. rest all d same...will b takin witin 1-2weeks....

ps: suggestions still welcome...infact i need it...my budget is 45-50k max...i guess i cant hv core 2 duo so hv 2  content wit core duo

Enjoy~!


----------



## ambandla (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey speedyguy,

My friend got HP DV9000t from US for 50k approx.

COnfig:

COre2duo 1.86GHz
1gig ddr2 533
all format dvd writer with lightscribe
17" widescreen (glossy display) with inbuilt camera
Full sized keyborad with numpad
160GB HDD
Vista home premium


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

get DELL, its a lot better than HCL, & the service support is getting better, i think in few months time a DELL Call Centre (like HP's) will be setup @ Bangalore.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 18, 2007)

there is hardly any diff between 80 gb & 100 gb. Check out that core duo & core 2 duo are two different things.

At 44 k, you will get same configurations from all Acer, HCL, Dell HP etc. You have choose between "Gaddha or Khai'

Dell or Acer would be better in that bracket. HCL also not bad but not innovative.


----------



## digiFriend (Feb 19, 2007)

core duo is 32 bit. it will not support 64 bit , if you want to switch to 64 in future then
buy atleast core 2 duo. check processor no. because at same speed they have different FSB. lower FSB professor are cheap.
i would suggest DELL. you can customise it at there site.they will clear show detail of each parts. 
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/notebooks?c=in&l=en&s=bsd

if you can strech your budjet then:

DellTM InspironTM  6400 Notebook
Intel®  CoreTM 2 Duo Processor T5500 (2MB Cache, 1.66GHz, 667MHz FSB)
Genuine Windows VistaTM  Home Basic
15.4" Wide Screen XGA TFT Display (1280x800 res.)
512MB DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz (1X512MB)
80GB1 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
Free upgrade to 1GB 533MHz DDR2 SDRAM (2x512MB)
Free upgrade to DVD Burner
Rs 4,000 Cash Off
E-Value	E-Value Code :Q540208
From
Rs.49,900
Price after savings (Price excludes taxes and delivery charge)
Expires 23-02-2007.


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 23, 2007)

hi..ya thanx i went to dell...this cnfg at 50k is gud only thing not sure wats including more in dat price coz i really cant stretch it more than 50k...

n ofcourse i get it...option is between core2duo or more hdd....is it significant...iv postponed my confirmation till i mak my mind...coz now m shifting away frm hcl slowwwly...

Enjoy~!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 23, 2007)

Get the Dell. it will last you some time at least...


----------



## shantanu (Feb 23, 2007)

as i said before GO for DELL or LENOVO but surely DELL is great


----------



## premsharma (Feb 23, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> as i said before GO for DELL or LENOVO but surely DELL is great



Is there smaller display [small screen like 12 inch] lappy available from Dell


----------



## VexByte (Feb 25, 2007)

One of my friends told me that the *only good thing about Dell is their After-Sales-Support* and _their notebooks will never last for long._ Is this true ? He recommended me HP/Lenovo/Toshiba/Acer.


----------



## the_devil (Feb 26, 2007)

the dell website says the 6400 laptop can have nvidia 7300 or ati raedon x1400 other than gma 950.so which one should i select(ati or nvidia)can i upgrade the graphics card later


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 26, 2007)

ati, no


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 27, 2007)

i guess u can upgrade wit ur pci-e slot...check wit ur mobo....alrite guys dell is on here wat abt hp or compaq...m gettin compaq wit core2duo, 1gb ddr2, 120gb sata, widescreen wit briteview bla bla n all..is it worth or ne problem wit compaq also...it comes under hp but hp same cnfg wud cost abt 6-7k more....

Enjoy~!


----------

